# Sistema nuovo ,non va mouse e keyboard [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti.

Dopo quasi una settimana che non riesco a far funzionare sia la tastiera che il mouse del mio notebook mi decido a chiedere aiuto..

Allora:

Notebook in firma, installato gentoo64bit con kernel compilato manualmente e driver nvidia, touchpad synaptics.

Desktop xfce4...

Digito nvidia-xonfig e poi start .Appare il desktop ma riesco a fare nulla.

La tastiera ,il touchupad,il  mouse usb non funzionano, e per uscire ho dovuto spegnere brutalmente.

Ho provato a modificare anche il file  xorg.conf  sostituendo "evdev al driver kdb .Nulla.

nel mio make.conf:   INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" 

                               VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

il mio ssd  =   sda1  /boot  

                     sda2 /          

                     sda3 /home  

nel log di X  ho trovato questo:

 (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled. 

[ (WW) Disabling Keyboard0 

[ (WW) Disabling Mouse0 

suggerimenti?

PS: scusatemi se non posto i file ma scrivo da un altro computer.[color=red] [/color]

----------

## saverik

Ho tirato giu un po di informazioni per facilitare la soluzione.

Ditemi se basta o serve altro.  :Laughing: 

Qui il mio make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X acpi alsa bluetooth bzip2 bindist gzip ios multilib mmx opengl pdf ssl udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi  -kde -qt4"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Qui il mio xorg.conf ottenuto da nvidia-config 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

[/topic]

Questo il mio X.log 

[   957.961] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[   957.962] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   957.962] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   957.963] Current Operating System: Linux HpDM3 3.6.11-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Feb 20 10:25:09 CET 2013 x86_64

[   957.963] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2  rw

[   957.965] Build Date: 27 February 2013  09:49:07PM

[   957.965]  

[   957.965] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   957.966] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   957.966] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   957.968] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 28 20:46:44 2013

[   957.969] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   957.969] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   957.970] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   957.970] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   957.970] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   957.970] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   957.970] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   957.970] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   957.970] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   957.970] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   957.970] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   957.970] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   957.970] (==) FontPath set to:

[   957.970] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   957.970] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   957.970] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   957.970] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   957.970] (II) Loader magic: 0x809c00

[   957.970] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   957.970] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   957.971] 	X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   957.971] 	X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   957.971] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   957.974] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a69:103c:3650 rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   957.974] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   957.976] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   957.977] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   957.977] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   957.977] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   957.977] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   957.977] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   957.978] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   957.978] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   957.978] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   957.978] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   957.979] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   957.979] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   957.979] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   957.979] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   957.980] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   957.980] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   957.980] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   957.980] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   957.981] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   957.981] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   957.981] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   957.981] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   957.982] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   957.982] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   957.982] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   957.982] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   957.982] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   957.986] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   958.090] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   958.090] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   958.090] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   958.090] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.64  Tue Oct 30 11:18:32 PDT 2012

[   958.091] Loading extension GLX

[   958.091] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   958.092] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   958.102] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   958.102] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   958.102] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   958.205] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  304.64  Tue Oct 30 10:59:51 PDT 2012

[   958.205] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   958.205] (--) using VT number 7

[   958.209] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   958.210] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   958.210] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   958.211] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   958.211] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[   958.211] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   958.212] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   958.212] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   958.212] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   958.213] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   958.213] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[   958.213] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   958.214] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   958.214] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   958.214] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   958.216] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   958.216] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   958.216] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   958.216] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   958.216] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   968.687] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[   968.687] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[   968.693] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce G105M (GT218) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   968.693] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[   968.693] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.18.27.00.12

[   968.693] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   968.693] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce G105M at PCI:1:0:0

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LGD (DFP-0) (connected)

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   968.698] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[   968.698] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   968.698] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LGD (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[   968.698] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[   968.699] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   968.699] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   968.699] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   968.699] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   968.699] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   968.699] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   968.699] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

[   969.767] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (119, 121); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   969.767] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   969.767] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   969.767] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   969.778] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   969.782] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   970.094] Loading extension NV-GLX

[   970.128] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   970.128] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   970.128] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   970.129] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   970.129] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   970.129] Loading extension XINERAMA

[   970.130] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   970.130] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   970.130] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   970.130] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   970.130] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   970.130] (--) RandR disabled

[   970.139] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   970.864] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[   970.864] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[   970.864] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   970.864] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LGD (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[   970.864] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)[/colo

Qui il mio grub.conf  

[color=violet]default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title  Saverik for gentoo3611

root (hd0,0)

kernel /gentoo3611  root=/dev/sda2  rw[/color][/color]

Qui il mio fstab

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		defaults,discard 	1 2

/dev/sda2		/		ext4		defaults,noatime,discard	0 1

/dev/sda3               /home           ext4            defaults,noatime,discard      0 2       

#tmpfs                  /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs          size=4 G                        0  0

----------

## Onip

controlla di avere seguito tutto quanto scritto qui -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

----------

## saverik

ho risolto ricompilando l kernel daccapo e aggiungendo il supporto per il power managent  (laptop-made-tools).

Riemerso i driver nvidia e tutto funziona perfettamente..  :Shocked: 

penso di avere fatto qualche sbaglio compilando il kernel,perche ho ricompilato lo stesso kernek,e sostituito a quello vecchio e tutto va perfettamente

grazie di tutto

[Risolto]

----------

